

Ruby on Rails and Cloudinary – image management for an amazing web-dev framework - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/ruby_on_rails_and_cloudinary_image_management_for_an_amazing_web_dev_framework

======
nadavs
Rails towards version 5.0, is probably still the best web development
framework around. This article explains how image management in Rails is
solved using Cloudinary's cloud-based solution. Ruby sample code included for
image upload directly from the browser, and for embedding dynamically
manipulated images with optimized delivery.

